# New tank setup, suggestions?



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

First and foremost, I'm interested in starting a freshwater tank with shrimp and live plants. I'm considering Red Cherry Shrimp and willow moss or java moss with anubius and java ferns, plus crystslwort. I'm not really sure which plants to go with, but these seem like a fair choice.

I haven't bought any supplies for a build yet, as funds are currently tight. I live in a small apartment leaving me only one place to put the tank, being the kitchen. I'd like to keep this tank on the small side for now, thinking between 10-20 gallon. The previous tenant had between a 50-75 gallon saltwater tank and it cracked the tile floor in many spots pretty bad, so I'd like for that not to happen, which is why I'm planning small.

What I'm thinking for equipment:

10-15 gallon tank (15-20$)
Hydro-Sponge Pro II (12$)
Cobalt Aquatics Accu-Therm Heater 75W for 20 gallon 66-90° F ($30)
Coralife Digital Thremometer (8$)
API Freshwater Master Test Kit (20$)
API GH/KH Test kit (10$)
API Phosphate Test Kit (10$)
Seachem Prime 100 ml (4$)
Seachem Stability New Tank Stabilization 250 ml (8$)
Seachem Flourish Tabs 10 tabs (8$)

This is currently all I can come up with, everything listed is on DrsFosterSmith.com and in a catalog I got in November. Listed prices to possibly help others put together an estimate, and to help anyone willing to give tips, advice, or alternatives for anything I've put down a price estimate of what I'm looking at, as I said, money is kind of tight right now. I'm not opposed to using other equipment, so if you have any alternatives, please suggest them. 


Also, I know I left plenty out, lights, substrate, a hood, airpump..so on and so forth. I want to stick with a sponge filter, though. Thinking two CFL 15 watt daylight u-bulbs they're 6500k, and running them separately 4 hours at a time. Think they're 10-15$ a piece.

*EDIT*
Think I may go with Aquasoil as a substrate. I've heard good and bad things about it, one of the bad being hard to find a place with it in stock, and it gets expensive to ship. Any alternatives with similar features or that will work well with my plant choices and shrimp?

*EDIT*
I have also just noticed I may need a circulation pump due to sponge filters not being able to circulate the water. Any suggestions? Or if I should even worry about it at all?


Thanks in advanced for any suggestions.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

With just shrimp and plants the sponge filter will be fine. Most substrates are fine, but if money is tight go with play sand.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you want to save a LOT of money, shop on Craigslist. 10-15 gallon tanks with full setups (except things like filter media, substrate, rocks, and driftwood) usually go for $30-$100, and you can do a LOT better than a sponge filter that way, like an undergravel filter or an HOB power filter.

You also didn't factor in a light...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, looks like you are doing well with the planning stages  I agree with looking for a used tank, you should be able to find one very cheap. Good luck, ask lots of questions


----------



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. I've found a hood by Marineland, they've got one listed for 35$, comes with a light and can fit most standard 24" bulbs. So, it seems I will be going with a 15 gallon tank.

I'll check a few yard sale sites, and craigslist. Hopefully something will turn up. I've put myself on a 150$ budget as a max, so I may not have many worries. I called my local fish stores, only one has Cherry Shrimp at 8$ a piece. I wonder if I can get by with just three or four, maybe two at a time.

I plan to let the water cycle for at least 4-6 weeks after getting everything setup. During this time, I'll continue my research, and do water quality testing at least twice a week until everything becomes stable.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Miracle grow tabs in the garden section work well, and are much cheaper than fish store purchased tabs.

Something to consider, shrimp are such a small bio load, when I tossed 6 into a 15 gallon, I never got ammonia readings. I eventually gave up testing the tank. So the api master test kit may not prove useful.

Another consideration, RCS are tough, can grow in toilet water. There is no need to test the water hardness. Take your tap down to your lfs, have the water tested once to insure it’s not poisonous  then call it good.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello i think a 20 gallon tank is a good size to start with.sometimes anything under that can be a pain.in my 20 gallon tank im using the Seachem roots tap one by each plant by which does a great job.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think any of the plants you mentioned would benefit from root tabs. They are better tied to driftwood.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

dalfed said:


> With just shrimp and plants the sponge filter will be fine. Most substrates are fine, but if money is tight go with play sand.


just be sure to make certain it has no silica or other odor and or moisture inhibitors or absorbers , its something that is an addative to some playground or sandbox sands these days .. it will poison fish.. but yes i day sand is easier in my opinion to keep clean but not really any cheaper if your buying aqua sand at a lfs a sq inch of sand and a sq in of gravel are still a square inch buy a 20 lb bag of whatever u decide to do for a 10 gal that will be enough and give plenty to add along in the future .. also id say look on craigs list , most times you can get a used setup for next 2 nothing , and most everyone will have all that u will need filters pumps heaters ornaments even to start with , or if your in the states check thrift stors , goodwill salvationarmy etc , i saw a 55 Gal it was nice for about 19 $ last week at a good will , and my wife just bought me a 10 gallon personal with substrat and a working pump wisper 10 internal filter and a lighted hood for 14.99 $ at a local goodwill 4 me as a birthday gift here in the atlanta ga area so if your fish tank hunting on a budget i would start there , good luck with it and i hope you find something great. once you decide on a setup let us know .


----------



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

I've tried to respond mulitple times now, but each time it seems like it won't go through. Not sure why. 

Anyway, I've decided to go with a 20 gallon long, use sand as a substrate, and go up to a Hydro-Sponge Pro III with a Tetra Whisper Air Pump 20. Still working on light, think I'll try and find a hood with a light source with it for now.

My father gave me a digital thermometer, a 75 watt heater and two 50 watt heaters, and a couple timers. Saved me a little money, but I still plan to buy everything new. I'm currently on a $150 budget, so I should be able to afford the equipment without much of a problem, hopefully. 

Once again, thank you all for the replies and help. 
Hope to hear many more.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow , that's great .. thanks dad ... Is say the 75 alone will suit I. Got a 100w in my 30 and a 150 in the 45 both stay at 79F I think you will,be much happier with a 20 vs a 10 your so restricted if u really wana do right by them (as u should) I may not know it all , but iv got some personal experience with most fish types and have kept successful mixtures of breeds that many ppl are in fear 2 try a lot (i lo e variety) so if u have any more questions please ask pm or post , good luck again with your new build. One other thing check amazon 4 F W master test kit may save 10+ over LFS


----------



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

I plan to do everything that I can to make these little shrimp as happy as possible.

I've never had experiance with sand in a tank before, so any advice would be appreciated. Especially towards cleaning, I've heard mixed reviews and more cons than pros from some.

Also, has anyone used Eco-Complete Plant Substrate before, if so, would you suggest it for a moderately planted shrimp tank? (I know, it's about 25$ a bag, too expensive for my tastes)


----------



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

I now have all of my materials together, aside from an order from DrsFosterSmith, which will be here the 26-27th which includes the dechlorinater, sponge filter, test kits, and other misc. things.

I will have gravel tomorrow, and I'm finishing the build for the aquarium stand tomorrow afternoon.


Will be able to start cycling next weekend. Wish me luck. 

Plants and shrimp next month if everything goes well.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would go with pool filter sand since most of the plants your getting don't require much. You can usually find it for 7 to 8 dollars for a 50 lb bag and most of the time dont need rinsing.

Also if your really interested in shrimp I have plenty and sell for $1.00 each plus shipping.


----------



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

susankat said:


> I would go with pool filter sand since most of the plants your getting don't require much. You can usually find it for 7 to 8 dollars for a 50 lb bag and most of the time dont need rinsing.
> 
> Also if your really interested in shrimp I have plenty and sell for $1.00 each plus shipping.


Considering the gravel is free, I will more than likely use pool filter sand on my next tank, if all goes well. Also, I will keep you in mind when it's time to introduce some shrimp.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I would grab that offer from SusanKat for the shrimp. $8.00 each locally is just crazy expensive.


----------



## LeviRH (Dec 11, 2012)

Alright, here's an update of what's going on now:

I've got my tank stand built, stained, and my tank set up, along with my water heater, sponge filter, and thermometer. I also have SeaChems Ammonia Alert in my tank as a secondary source for when I don't have time to test my levels.

Anyway, on New Years, my fiancee and I were at Wal-Mart, and seen a sad little betta in a small dirty little cup shoved in the back on the shelf...you know where I'm going with this...couldn't help ourselves, we brought him home. I figured it's a decent gesture, if anything, he looked rather pale and sickly, so I was skeptical..but now I'm not so .
sure

After getting him home and acclimating him, he has perked up, and gained a ton more color than he had when we got him. He is very active and curious..so he seems to be doing well in my tank, and helping me cycle it. Today is day three, and my ammonia is at about 0.25. My water seems to have sparked a bacteria bloom, which makes it
quite cloudy and and water changes do not seem to help


----------

